# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Algas >  Neomeris sp

## Julio Macieira

_

Neomeris_ sp

----------


## Filipe Simões

Esta alga sera benefica ou prejudicial, alguem sabe?

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Já as tive no meu aquario, não me pareceu que causassem qualquer problema, entretanto desapareceram.

----------

